# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  آموزش تنظیمات کلی برنامه در شبکه

## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز
من برنامه ای رو با vb6 و بانک sql server2000 نوشتم 
این برنامه رو بصورت Local در سیستمم نوشتم و به راحتی ازش جواب گرفتم ، ولی این برنامه بعد از پایانش باید در شبکه و برای چند تا کلاینت نصب میشد تا کاربران بتونند تحت شبکه ازش استفاده کنند
زمانیکه اومدم این برنامه رو بصورت شبکه درش بیارم مجبور بود تغییراتی رو درش بوجود بیارم
ابتدا باید تمام adodc هایی رو که بصورت wizard (بدون کد نویسی در قسمت form-load) مسیر دیتابیس و رکورد سورس رو بهشون داده بودم رو بصورت کدنویسی تنظیم میکردم
برای این کار هم میبایست تغییرات و تنظیماتی رو در sql server انجام میدادم
مراحل کار رو از ابتدا به انتها توضیح میدم ، دوستان لطف کنند اگر جاییش مشکل داره مشکلات رو اصلاح نمایند :
1-ابتدا باید در sql server باید یک دیتابیس جدید ایجاد کنیم:
1.jpg 
2-سپس در دیتابیس ایجاد شده باید جداول مورد نیاز خود رو ایجاد کنیم:
2.jpg
3- سپس باید برای برقراری ارتباط تحت شبکه یک یوزر جدید در دیتابیسمون ایجاد کنیم:
در قسمت security نرم افزار sql server یک login جدید ایجاد میکنیم:


3.jpg

سپس موارد مختلف و تنظیمات کلی را براش ست میکنیم
من خودر در این قسمتها بعضاً ابهام دارم (خواهش میکنم دوستان تنظیمات عکس بعدی رو توضیح بدن ، ممنون)
4.jpg


5.jpg


4-سپس به بخش users دیتابیس ایجاد شده میرویم و مشاهده میکنیم که یوزر ایجاد شده به این بخش اضافه شده است
حالا یه سئوال در اینجا برام پیش اومده ، آیا نحوه ایجاد یوزر تا اینجا درست بوده؟
آیا با انتقال دیتابیس به یک سیستم دیگه این یوزرها هم باهاش منتقل میشه ، یا نه و باید در نرم افزار sql server سیستم مبدا در بخش security دوباره این یوزر رو تعریف کنیم؟حالا باید در تنظیمات sql server تنظیم زیر را انجام دهیم

6-حال به ویژوال بیسیک خودمون بر میگریدم 
یه textbox ، command ،adodc و datagrid رو به فرممنون اضافه میکنیم
ما میخواهیم برناممون رو جوری درست کنیم که با انتقال دیتابیس به هر سروری بدون مشکل کار کنه و در واقع بخش ارتباط با سرور رو متغیر تعریف کنیمدر text ما میتونایم زمانیکه در شبکه میخواهیم برنامه رو اجرا کنیم آدرس IP سرور رو جهت برقراری ارتباط بدیم
دوستان باید بگم که بنده تمام این مراحل رو از ابتدا تا انتها در سیستم انجام دادم ، رو کامپیوتر خودم جواب گرفتم ولی تو سیستم همکارم که در واقع کلاینت من شده بود متاسفانه جواب نگرفتم
میخوام بدونم اشکال کارم کجاست ؟آیا چون رو سیستمم ویندوز سرور نصب نیست این مشکل پیش اومده؟ یا موارد دیگه ه مدر بروز این مشکل دخیل هستند؟
دانلود نمونه پروژه 

از دوستان خواهش میکنم هر جا از توضیحاتم ناقص بود یا نیاز به تکمیل شدن داره کمک کنند 
از مدیران تالار هم استدعا دارم این تایپیک رو بخش دیگه ای منتقل نکنند تا دوستان بتونن به راحتی در این مبحث شرکت کنند ، ضمناً تا درست شدن وضعیت جستجوی سایت از زدن تایپیکهای تکراری و ... معذوریم
یاعلی

----------


## ali190

سلام
55 بازدید کننده از این تایپیک و دریغ از یک تشکر ، یک خط مطلب یا نظر
جای تعجب داره!!!!

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
راه سختی را انتخاب کرده اید : 
1- روی یک ویندوز از نوع سرور یک نسخه Enterprise از SQLServer را نصب کنید
2- بانک اطلاعاتی رور Local را دستی روی شاخه مورد نظر در سرور کپی کنید (در 2000 دو فایل است )
3- بانک اطلاعاتی روی سرور را دستی به SQLServer نصب شده Attach کنید
4- با یک ConnectionString مناسب از طریق ADO به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل شوید
5- اگر در نظر دارید از sa استفاده نکنید یک User جدید روی SQLServer ایجاد کرده و مجوزهای لازم را تعریف کنید بنابراین ConnectionString شما براساس این کاربر خواهد بود (از نظر امنیتی این کار بهتراست)

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از توضیحاتتون
یعنی فقط به این خاطر که ویندوزم از نوع سرور نیست این مشکلات بوجود میاد؟



> راه سختی را انتخاب کرده اید :


من غیر از این راه ، راه دیگه ای هم داشتم
ممنون و متشکر از لطف شما
یاعلی

----------


## kooroush

تو بانك sql  نميدونم راه سختي رو انتخاب كرديد يا نه اما با بانك اكسس من هيچ مشكلي با شبكه كردن برنامه ندارم !

----------


## soheilbehro

> تو بانك sql  نميدونم راه سختي رو انتخاب كرديد يا نه اما با بانك اكسس من هيچ مشكلي با شبكه كردن برنامه ندارم !


 سلام
میشه بگید چطوری با بانک اکسس شبکه می کنید
من یه برنامه نوشتم که توش اطلاعات وارد میشه بانک اطلاعاتی هم از نوع اکسس هستش
حالا می خوام خودم به عنوان سرور باشم و بقیه (کلاینت ها) بتونن به سرور (که من هستم) وصل بشن و اطلاعات رو وارد کنن
خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## ali190

سلام
دیتابیستون رو تو یه فولدر بذارید
اون فولدر رو برای افرادی که میخواهید به اون دیتابیس دسترسی داشته باشند share کنید 
باید بهشون دسترسی writh بدید
اما میتونید در دسترسی های که میدید تعیین کنیدکه کسی نتونه محتویات فولدر share شده رو حذف کنه
بعد از تمام کلاینتهاتون به دیتابیسی که درون پوشه share شده وصل میشید
یه همین راحتی
یاعلی

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> دیتابیستون رو تو یه فولدر بذارید
> اون فولدر رو برای افرادی که میخواهید به اون دیتابیس دسترسی داشته باشند share کنید 
> باید بهشون دسترسی writh بدید
> اما میتونید در دسترسی های که میدید تعیین کنیدکه کسی نتونه محتویات فولدر share شده رو حذف کنه
> بعد از تمام کلاینتهاتون به دیتابیسی که درون پوشه share شده وصل میشید
> یه همین راحتی
> یاعلی


سلام
تا جائیکه بنده امتحان کرده ام  برای دسترسی افراد به دیتابیس اکسس که در پوشه share شده قرار دارد باید آن را در حالت full به اشتراک بگذارید .و این حالت writh  که اشاره نموده اید را در گزینه های share ندیده ام . لذا اگر امکان دارد (بصورت تصویری)قدری بیشتر این موضوع را توضیح بدهید .
با تشکر

----------


## ali190

سلام
منظورم از گزینه writh همون دسترسی change بود (عذر میخوام)
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این پست مراجعه نمائید.
یاعلی

----------


## javadt

share کردن بانک اکسس برای یک برنامه کم حجم با نهایتا 4 یا  5 تا یوزر خوبه
چون سرعت بانک افت می کنه و شما رو برای اجرای یک کوئری معطل می کنه(البته  همه ی اینها مربوط به این می شه که چه حجم اطلاعاتی داخل بانک باشه)

----------


## soheilbehro

> سلام
> دیتابیستون رو تو یه فولدر بذارید
> اون فولدر رو برای افرادی که میخواهید به اون دیتابیس دسترسی داشته باشند share کنید 
> باید بهشون دسترسی writh بدید
> اما میتونید در دسترسی های که میدید تعیین کنیدکه کسی نتونه محتویات فولدر share شده رو حذف کنه
> بعد از تمام کلاینتهاتون به دیتابیسی که درون پوشه share شده وصل میشید
> یه همین راحتی
> یاعلی


به نظر خودم شیر کردن راه مناسبی برای این کار نیست
راهی غیر از شیر کردن وجود نداره؟؟؟!!!!1

----------


## ali190

یه راه دیگه فکر کنم (اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم) قرار دادن دیتابیس در FTP هستش (که میشه با یوزرنیم و پسورد بهش کانکت شد)
اما بنظر من بهترین گزینه SQL SERVER هست

----------


## soheilbehro

> یه راه دیگه فکر کنم (اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم) قرار دادن دیتابیس در FTP هستش (که میشه با یوزرنیم و پسورد بهش کانکت شد)
> اما بنظر من بهترین گزینه SQL SERVER هست


آخه من برنامه ام رو باب انک اطلاعاتی اکسس نوشتم کلی هم روش کار کردم
حالا حیفم میاد اون همه زحمت رو به هدر بدم
راهی واسه تغییر بانک اطلاعاتی از اکسس به اسکیول بدون خراب شدن برنامه وجود داره؟!

----------

